# -ANY IDEAS ???? TTRS Boost Bar on TTS ?



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm wondering if theres a way to have the TTRS Boost Bar/Display on the screen on the tts?? 










Thank You :thumbup:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

if i had to guess i would say its extra code in the cluster itself that allows for this, so maybe if you bought the ttrs cluster it might work


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

I wonder if you can code the TTS cluster to make it think it's a TT-RS cluster and display the boost signal.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Nope, this isnt available on the TTS. Fortunately, the MKII has lots of vents so using one for a boost gauge still allows for lots of airflow. Not only does a proper gauge provide superior info than that of a little boost bar but the cost is very affordable. :thumbup:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> Nope, this isnt available on the TTS. Fortunately, the MKII has lots of vents so using one for a boost gauge still allows for lots of airflow. Not only does a proper gauge provide superior info than that of a little boost bar but the cost is very affordable. :thumbup:


Like a +32? What's that mean?


----------



## wdninja (Jan 30, 2011)

title of the song on one line and temperature on the next is my guess.

i will also guess that the song is "Like a Boss" or "Like a Pimp"


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Like a +32? What's that mean?


LOL ! "Like a" is the partial name of the song (definitely not Madonna but not sure what it was as I've got just short of 6,000 songs on my ipod). 32C is the outside temperature (that's 90 F).


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> LOL ! "Like a" is the partial name of the song (definitely not Madonna but not sure what it was as I've got just short of 6,000 songs on my ipod). 32C is the outside temperature (that's 90 F).


I was gonna suggest "Like a virgin!" I don't think mine does that or maybe it does? I have the channel title there but not the song?

Another thing that doesn't seem to work right is the speed sensative volume control....I try to set it but it won't take or work. I'm constantly adjusting the radio!


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Did a search on itunes and it was Like a King by Ben Harper ... :thumbup:

Dension Gateway reads out song titles this way


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

right now i have this









sorry for ****ty picture lol

but i really want it on the cluster screen 

Thank q all for answering :wave:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

escalad3 said:


> right now i have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must live in Canada? No cooling vents?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

^ Yup, we live in igloos up here. 

Thailand is relatively close to Canada and the exact same climate. :banghead:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

escalad3 said:


> right now i have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those the defy BF gauges? Nice gear!


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

Stevelev said:


> Nope, this isnt available on the TTS. Fortunately, the MKII has lots of vents so using one for a boost gauge still allows for lots of airflow. Not only does a proper gauge provide superior info than that of a little boost bar but the cost is very affordable. :thumbup:


Podi Gauge what mount are you using, that looks awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

gogogadget said:


> Podi Gauge what mount are you using, that looks awesome:thumbup:


Osir mono pod :thumbup:


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

Great thanks so much, and the podi gauge is that just hooked up to illumination wore with no resistor, or was the colour match like that right out of the box

What podi model did you purchase/

Thanks


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

gogogadget said:


> Great thanks so much, and the podi gauge is that just hooked up to illumination wore with no resistor, or was the colour match like that right out of the box
> 
> What podi model did you purchase/
> 
> Thanks


PODI Stepper is plug 'n play with a slick little remote to control needle and backlighting colour.

Cheers !


----------



## raugusto (Apr 11, 2001)

take a look at my Race Diagnostics gauge:


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> ^ Yup, we live in igloos up here.
> 
> Thailand is relatively close to Canada and the exact same climate. :banghead:


LMAO nice one


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Are those the defy BF gauges? Nice gear!


yep defi bf . thanks


----------



## escalad3 (Mar 18, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> You must live in Canada? No cooling vents?


Y canada?

anyway. i live in thailand. theres cooling vent... just the side vent


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

escalad3 said:


> Y canada?


Clearly a lack of knowledge of Canadian climate in this case.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone ever try to vagcom code the boost bar/lap timers on to a base TT (MY 2011+)?


----------



## 504 medic (Aug 6, 2013)

Stevelev said:


> LOL ! "Like a" is the partial name of the song (definitely not Madonna but not sure what it was as I've got just short of 6,000 songs on my ipod). 32C is the outside temperature (that's 90 F).


I thought you'd recoded the display to tell you the temp in Canadian: Like a: 32 degrees. The H in ah being implied.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Hahaha.. that would be "Like 32, eh?"


----------



## vailance (Nov 16, 2011)

i would assume all the control module were diff compare to TTS especially <MY10

not to mention the TTRS clusters needed to program to work with your TTS immobilizer etc..


----------

